# Has your Photoshop technique changed over the years?



## Andrew Boyd (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been a Photoshop user since literally 'emerging' out of the darkroom 'cave' years back....and thinking about it, my Photoshop toning technique has changed a lot as the program has changed. I've written a lot about Photoshop and how to use it on my photo blog, The Discerning Photogapher, but wondered if your PS approach has changed as new features have been added? The biggest twist for me recently has been learning to take advantage of the whole Adjustment Layers universe...what about you? Still toning the way you did in Photoshop 6 or 7? Or have you upset the applecart and started something new?

Andrew
The Discerning Photogapher


----------



## ghache (Oct 18, 2010)

I think my techniques is getting better all the time since every time i start proccessing a new shoot, i learn new techniques and tricks....Sometimes i just wanna go back and re edit the pictures i did a year ago. I did a fiew that i included in my portfolio but it would be too much work to do them all. 

Over time, my workflow became alot more efficient, faster. 
I think its like anything else, the more you do practice, read, search and learn, the better you get.
I use mostly lightroom 2 (didnt bother migrating to 3 since i am only using it for basic raw editing and the library) CS5 and Photomatix


----------



## KenC (Oct 18, 2010)

I started with PS4 in 1997 and had a steep learning curve the first 3-4 years, learning the basic tools (curves, color adustments, bw conversions, etc.), then learning about adjustment layers, then about painting on adjustment layers for selective edits.  After that I learned new tricks more gradually, and going to CS in 2004 then to CS5 this year, I actually spent more time learning the new functionality of the new versions than anything else.  The bw conversion options in CS5 are wonderful, as is the spot healing brush/content-aware fill.  Recently I've been working with duotones more; I used them a lot early on when printers generally gave bw prints some sort of tint (usually greenish - yecch!) so I tinted sepia or something like it instead.  When printers produced neutral bw I did mostly that for a while and now have gone back to duotones.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely my technique has changed over the years, both because I am more familiar with the software, and because the software has new features.


----------



## Peano (Oct 18, 2010)

Andrew Boyd said:


> The biggest twist for me recently has been learning to take advantage of the whole Adjustment Layers universe...



I'm just flabbergasted that anyone could use Photoshop for years without making adjustment layers a routine tool. Nondestructive editing seems to me to be a rock-bottom basic for retouching, hardly a "twist," new or otherwise.


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with Kmh.  

Just as the items that are used quite often are tailored for the user's efficiency by the software company, I to taylor the way I use the software in order to make use of those changes.  

At the same time those items that I use that do not change from version to version become second nature and therefore are common knowledge to me.  This is not only in reference as to where they are located, but also at what time in the work-flow to use said tools in order to give the best results.

Edit: do  to  "do not" in second Paragraph.

It should go without saying that ones point along the PS learning curve would change the way they use PS if nothing more.


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 18, 2010)

Peano said:


> Andrew Boyd said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest twist for me recently has been learning to take advantage of the whole Adjustment Layers universe...
> ...


While it is true that Non-deconstructive editing has been a vital part of PS since pretty much day 1 the op noted the twist was for them individually. In my opinion it did not come across to me that they were stating that this was a new feature for the software just recently, I may be wrong.  

I would say your safe in being flabbergasted and you have every right to have that feeling/opinon.  But as far as the ops "twist", 180, turning point, or whatever they wish to call it.... How can you doubt that it would not be a significant find once they discover this process?  

I guess I just feel that the important part is that they did indeed find this "rock-bottom basic for retouching" and are now working and learning to take advantage of what it has to offer.


----------



## Peano (Oct 18, 2010)

LokiZ said:


> While it is true that Non-deconstructive editing has been a vital part of PS since pretty much day 1 the op noted the twist was for them individually. In my opinion it did not come across to me that they were stating that this was a new feature for the software just recently....



It didn't come across to me that way either. I meant I was flabbergasted that anyone could use Photoshop for years without learning about nondestructive editing.


----------



## ForTheNguyen (Oct 21, 2010)

Man I'm still a noob.


----------



## JSF-NYC (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm retouching everyday and have always had a basic work flow that I follow. I think every other day I find out something new and fun that changes things up a bit. I guess I should just say that my process has been constantly evolving for years. For the most part the 2nd stage which is the color treatment and creative side changes the most. The initial clean up and regular retouch work still uses the same old tools.


----------



## longcount (Jan 9, 2011)

I've found that the explosion of video tutorials available over recent years has changed my approach through expanding my skill set.


----------

